# Anyone use Volusion to create their site?



## Epic Shirts (Mar 13, 2009)

I am looking to setup up a simple site (but designed nice) to sell my shirts and after looking at all the options, I was thinking Volusion. Anyone use them? Did you use the templates they provide? How are they, easy to use? I was thinking I could design mine in Dreamweaver and plug in the shopping cart into it. I am a graphic designer, but I do not know programming or code. Is it hard to integrate the shopping cart into the Dreamweaver files w/o knowing code? How about using a Merchant Account through them as well? That's what I was thinking of doing. I want to just be able to pay one company for everything, less hassles. What about their pricing compared to most other shopping cart providers? Sorry for all the questions...I am a newbie with e commerce...Thank you for any help!


----------



## lifework (Nov 12, 2007)

They have a free trial that you might want to take advantage of.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I used Volusion for about a year. The site functionality is great. The admin area is perfect, its easy to upload products and manage payments and shipping right from admin area. Its a little pricey for the newbies, you have to pay your monthly fee for the site, if you get a merchant account you have to pay that monthly fee and you have to pay a monthly fee for the statement they send you on your credit card sales. They have great customer service you can call them anytime and they'll walk you through it. I am a graphic designer too, I know nothing about programming or coding and I was able to customize the site a little bit but not the way I wanted to. You can get the files that make up the site via ftp, so you can download an element change it and then re-upload. If you want to design off the template most of the items on the site allow you to upload your own graphics to replace theres. I would definately do a 14 day trial. Other than being limited in design its really makes your store seem professional in the way it allows customers to order and log in to there accounts, it sends e-mails to the customers with receipts and tracking #'s for shipping. 
I hope some of this info helps you out. Good Luck! If you play around with it for the 14 days you can transfer it to a live site if you're ready to sign up.


----------



## Epic Shirts (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you adub47! Your post is very helpful. Can I ask who you go through now?


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Hi Epic, 

I agree with the above post. I have also had a positive experience with the platform. What appealed to me about it was the full "turnkey" aspect. You basically get everything from one source other than the bank account.

The interface takes some time to get familiar with. Definitely do the trial and see what you think. There is a whole community of Volusion users and that includes some fantastic resources to help you with things like SEO and Site design.

Keep me posted with questions. I am glad to share any experiences I have had with this and the folks that have helped me along the way. If you are just getting started this is also a good time to begin learning about SEO.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

We've used Volusion since 2005. The major problem with the turnkey solutions is that the free (and even premium) templates leave a lot to be desired. We customized the navigation menu colors of one of the free templates and we heavily use the above/below category and product fields to further customize the site with graphics while keeping the basic layout. You can create a really unique site using just the Easy Editor function to upload graphics and text without needing html.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Hi Sarah, 

Do you ever work with www.memaddog.com for Volusion template customization? He just helped me out quite a bit. Does very good work!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

No, I haven't. Very nice work indeed. Have you upgraded your site to the new Winter '09 version? If so, how did that go with so much customization to the template?

BTW - my son would flip for your train shirts.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Not yet. I think all it changes is the admin side but like any upgrade I am scared to push the button!

Ahh, a potential customer eh? I would have to give you some kind of forum discount.


----------



## cryssoten (Oct 22, 2011)

There one BIG thing I would like to know in regards to using Volusion for a custom T-Shirt selling platform.

Under the product options, does it allow you to:

a) Have the Sizes (S, M, L, XL, XXL, etc) that the customer can input the values for each one from a signal page and it updates the total quantity?

ex. 

S [ 0 ]
M [ 3 ]
L [ 4 ]
XL [ 3 ]
2Xl [ 0 ]

Quantity [ 10 ] 


b) Can you have it add a signal charge that is a 1 time fee rather than counted for each quantity?

ex. 
Quantity [ 10 ]
4 Color Front
1 Color Back
Add Sleeve Imprint/Shirt [ +$0.15 ] 

Setup Charge [ $175 @ $35/Color ] <--- (obvious a one time charge, who would pay $175 per shirt?)



The above 2 issues are what I'm having with a current platform I'm working with. I can do some creative work arounds, but I would prefer something like the above examples.


----------



## EMTPL (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes We have created many. It's a best platform to develop Online shopping website. We love to do Volusion Design 

There are few points, I like to mention so you may understand why we like to prefer Volusion for Shopping cart development.

1. It is much faster to add new products with excel
2. We don’t have to worry about sizing product photos.
3. you can upload your products to Google Product feed for more free traffic.
4. You can add meta tags very easily.
http://www.elegantmicroweb.com/portfolio/volusion-ecommerce-application/index.htm


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

EMTPL said:


> Yes We have created many. It's a best platform to develop Online shopping website. We love to do Volusion Design
> 
> There are few points, I like to mention so you may understand why we like to prefer Volusion for Shopping cart development.
> 
> ...


Way to dig up old threads for self promotion.
No one will notice.


----------

